# Adoption?



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm located in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. I'm looking to adopt a GSD. I already have one GSD but she could use a buddy. I'm not sure if I'm posting this on the right board. If anyone can help me please email me at [email protected] Below is a link to a picture of the GSD I currently have and seeking a buddy for.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a298/yafandas/Heidi8.jpg

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Amanda what a pretty girl.

Have you tried looking at the dogs listed on here in the rescue sections?


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm looking into them it's a matter of getting help with transporting.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you checked petfinder for your area?


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, I been keeping an eye out in my area. I have to find a GSD good with other dogs, and cats a lot of them listed aren't good with cats.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=861831&page=2#Post861831
This boy is a beauty, good w/ dogs and is in need of a forever home. He is small for a male, but looks purebred. He is an hour south of Grand Rapids...


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

That's about 9 hours from me. I'm in the Upper Peninsula I'm way up here haha. Wisconsin is probably closer to me.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Contact me. I am just north of Milwaukee but our rescue group is head quartered in Green Bay. Finally, someone from our part of the woods wants a really nice dog.

Send me a personal note with your phone number and I will call you ASAP.


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm working on getting one that will be in PA soon, but that's 17 hours from me. I'm hoping to find help with transporting.


----------

